# Habitation Licence for a new build



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all, I have searched the forum but cannot find the answer to this. We are looking to buy a house which was built 2014 and never been occupied, I have received documents from the vendors lawyer but instead of Habitation Licence there is Alvora de Utilizacao from the local Camara - is that sufficient for the deeds? Thanks in advance


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Buying without your own lawyer would be a grave mistake. He/She will know the answer to this question. My personal feeling is that it is the same thing but I am not a lawyer ! You should be checking title, checking for liens or debts attached and making sure everything is verified as being 100% correct by someone who has no vested interest in the transaction succeeding - ie YOUR OWN independent lawyer.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello

Two things

1. Read this link Licenças de utilização - Arquitectus - Gabinete de Arquitectura de José Carlos G. Simões

You will see that this in not a Habitation Licence

and

2. Whatever else you do, in the name of all that is Holy, get yourself an Independent Lawyer................DO NOT take anyones word for anything. Check and re-check

I have seen at first hand on too many occasions the devastation caused when someone realises they have been hoodwinked here in PT

HTH

Rob


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

I have just got a reply from my lawyer who confirmed that this is the same as habitation licence for a second hand homes, but there is a mortgage on the property which she has to check and building plans stamped by the camera. Thank you for your replies, very helpful as always!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

revez said:


> I have just got a reply from my lawyer who confirmed that this is the same as habitation licence for a second hand homes, but there is a mortgage on the property which she has to check and building plans stamped by the camera. Thank you for your replies, very helpful as always!


Also check carefully the especialidades for the projectos and also the Livre De Obras.

If there is a mortgage and it has not been occupied, why??

Tthen I would want to know more about the actual construction including the paperwork for the re-bar and the concrete poured.


----------



## revez (Mar 16, 2014)

the house only completed in November 2014 with energy cert issued in 2015. The owners are foreign and I was told they are separating so need to sell, yet registo predial states the owner is single... I will get my lawyer to check all the above before going ahead, thanks for the advice


----------

